# Grouse questions



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Did anyone chase/drop some grouse this weekend ?

I got out for awhile yesterday afternoon, looking for some Pine Hens and after about 4 hours of walking and seeing NOTHING I packed it in for the day.

Any updates on Pine hen movements........ Do you think with this cold front moving in they will start moving higher ?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Grouse aren't migratory birds. They don't wander all that far from where they were born. I hunted this weekend and only found 3 birds in an area where I was into them in bunches last year. I think like everything else in nature grouse follow population cycles that swing up and down. The birds I found and those that a buddy got were all up high.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I got into 3 different bunches last night. I went above the pines and caught them in the chokes. I'm seeing more down by the springs early day and on top in the afternoon. I am under the impression that they do move upwards with weather.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Interesting birddogger
I have always been under the impression that as weather cooled off, the moved to higher elevation, the opposite of most wildlife. So even though I know they don't migrate per say, I did think they moved higher.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh, grouse fly up and down the hillside. Read this website for kids:
http://www.kidzone.ws/animals/birds/ruffed-grouse.htm
It says that grouse are territorial, never leaving the approximately 240 acre square where they were born. 
Now 240 acres can mean from the bottom of a drainage to up on the top of the ridge, but it's really only an area of .375 square miles where grouse spend their entire lives. In other words, grouse only move about 1/3 of a mile from their home nest.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well sir I thank you for the lesson  

I guess I need to repeat 3rd grade


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

it depends on the type of grouse. ruffed grouse dont move much but blues do migrate up and down a mountainside. they move lower to nest and move higher later in the year to get away from ground predators up in the high country with the deep snow. blues actually do migrate up and down quite a distance.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

And Sprig saves a guy from feeling totally foolish :O||: or at least more foolish then normal. So of course I meant blue's  I wouldnt generalize.

I was trying to think why I had thought that, and was begining to have doubts about things my ole dad swore were correct :shock: :lol:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Birds were there in Cache Valley this weekend- not so sure if it was the dog our he just stepped on them (0:


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

Been killing grouse bout every weekend....took two blues and one ruff over the weekend...later in the day around 4pm..... steady number I have been seeing... Eating grouse every weekend is great!!!!!!!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

All right Fire, rub it in, rub it in 

For a stupid bird they sure are outwiting me....... wait a minute


----------



## wingnutt (Jul 15, 2011)

The few I have found this year have been higher then were I normally find them


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

@Guner....not rubbing it in really....just happy I am having a good grouse season... last year was so..so... But this year has been pretty good, I hunt alot of em on private property so that helps too...but I have access to natl' forest too and have found some in there also... Best of luck and if you got any questions just pm me and I'd be glad to help out if I can


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Dawg..... good luck to you.


----------



## iheartgame (Aug 16, 2010)

Me and the husband got 3 ruffed each over the weekend! Neither of us had ever gotten ruffed so we were happy!!!!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats! Nothing tastes better than a ruffie that's been eating elderberries.....


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Grats to you iheart, always awesome when you get a first.


----------

